# Grizz's Log



## Grizzly911 (Jun 18, 2019)

UPDATE: 3 weeks back I weighed 325 down from 335 when I posted my first progress pic. Last two weeks been fluctuating between 320-323. 

Yesterdays Training Session
*[FONT=&quot]Chest and Triceps[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Decline Push-Ups 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 Reps S.S. with Incline D.B Presses for 4 Sets of 10, 10, 8, 8 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Push- Ups 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 Reps S.S. with D.B. Presses for 4 Sets of 10, 10, 10, 8, 8 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Incline D.B. Flyes 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 Reps S.S. with Decline Band Flyes for 3 Sets of 20, 15, 12 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Flat D.B. Flyes 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 Reps S.S. with Band Flyes for 3 Sets of 20, 15, 12 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]D.B. Pullovers 3 Sets of 15, 10, 8 Reps S.S. with Incline Band Flyes for 3 Sets of 20, 15, 12 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Triceps[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]OVHD Barbell Ext. 4 Sets of 15, 12, 12, 10 Reps S.S. with Incline Triceps DB Ext. for 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 8 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]D.B. Kickbacks 4 Sets of 12, 12, 10, 10 Reps S.S. One Arm Band Extension 4 Sets of 15, 12, 10, 10 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cardio[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Steady-State Cardio for 30 Minutes 

Today's Training Session
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]  *[FONT=&quot]Day 2[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Delts and Calves[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tri-sets of Bent-Over D.B. Raises, Lateral Raises and Front Raises for 4 Sets of 12 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tri-sets of Bent-Over Raises, Lateral Raises and Front Raises with Bands for 4 Sets of 12 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Arnold Presses 4 Sets of 12, 10, 10, 10 Reps S.S. with Wide-Grip Upright Rows for 4 Sets of 12, 10, 10, 10 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Calves[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]One-Leg Calf Raises 4 Sets of 10 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Standing Calves Raises 4 Sets of 15, 12, 12, 10 Reps S.S. with Standing Reverse Calf Raises for 4 Sets of 10 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bodyweight Seated Calf Raises 4 Sets of 15, 12, 12, 10 Reps S.S. Banded Reverse Calf Raises 4 Sets of 20 Reps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cardio[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Steady State Cardio for 45 Minutes


[/FONT]


[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## snake (Jun 19, 2019)

I thought one of the benefits of being 300+ lbs was ya didn't have to do calf work. Hum..

You're sure not a guy who is afraid of some hard work and it shows in your progress. I know you feel you have a ways to go you're headed in the right direction. Keep the faith Griz!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2019)

Grizz, you should set a goal to drop 3-5lbs/week. 
Do whatever it takes to achieve this goal.
Let's gooo...


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 19, 2019)

I enjoy training the calves and they have been growing fast when I train them, trying to get the calves more proportionate to the delts, the bi's and tris are fine.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 19, 2019)

You're right Gibs, I need to be scarfing down more veggies at night. I will do this!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2019)

If you are not losing weight you are not in a caloric deficit nor are you burning enough cals. Its as simple as that man. Make the adjustments necessary if your goal is to lose weight and get in better shape. I'll be here rooting for you my man.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

Are you monitoring heart rate during cardio Grizz? If so what's the range?

I have no idea if looking for feedback but I'll throw out what I'd do 

Commit to eating every 3 hours like clockwork. Never wait until your hungry and your body will get the hint to not store any and adapt

15-20 min of weights to get a solid pump, 60-70% of max weight at most

45 min of low intensity cardio. Uphill walk, low speed bike just to keep heart rate at or just above 120-130 range.

You'll be 250 in 90 days


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 23, 2019)

UPDATE: I found out what the problem was as to why my weight loss has stalled. Since dropping 10-12 lbs I had to update calorie intake so I remain in a deficit. Found out that now I have to cut back almost overall calories. From 3,090 to 2340. Starting today, let's go!!!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 23, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Are you monitoring heart rate during cardio Grizz? If so what's the range?
> 
> I have no idea if looking for feedback but I'll throw out what I'd do
> 
> ...



Thanks Tiny, I value your input and I'll try to keep this in check every workout. How many grams of total protein do you think I should push for? 325 g of protein daily or less than that like 300 to drop weight?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> You're right Gibs, I need to be scarfing down more veggies at night. I will do this!



More veggies for sure. You're eating in a deficit and keeping your metabolism going is going to play a big part. 

If you havent heard it, JM Blakely on Dave Tate's podcast is full of great weight loss knowledge. JM talked about when he wanted to lose weight quickly, he would eat 3lbs of broccoli daily on top of meeting his caloric goals. 

Eating like that along with the cardio you're doing, I believe you'll get there in no time. (Not meaning you need 3lbs of broccoli daily, but added vegs in general) :32 (17):


----------



## Tiny (Jun 24, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Thanks Tiny, I value your input and I'll try to keep this in check every workout. How many grams of total protein do you think I should push for? 325 g of protein daily or less than that like 300 to drop weight?



if you’re capping your kcal then the more those come from protein the better.

Dont over think it Grizz. If you’re looking at it as a long term lifestyle change then you want it to be effortless this winter to maintain. 

Moderate empty calories, try to have your main meals be 3-2-1 protein/carb fat and don’t get down on yourself if you gave in for a crap meal once and a while. We all do. The longer I wait to eat the more likely I’ll end up eating for two. Keeping clean food in the house is a must for me also otherwise I stand no chance. 
It gets easier. Don’t obsess about the scale. If youre being mindful about what you eat and sticking to your workouts you’ll hit your goals without a doubt.
Keep the thread updated!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 24, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> More veggies for sure. You're eating in a deficit and keeping your metabolism going is going to play a big part.
> 
> If you havent heard it, JM Blakely on Dave Tate's podcast is full of great weight loss knowledge. JM talked about when he wanted to lose weight quickly, he would eat 3lbs of broccoli daily on top of meeting his caloric goals.
> 
> ...



I'll look into that, Metal. Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 24, 2019)

Tiny said:


> if you’re capping your kcal then the more those come from protein the better.
> 
> Dont over think it Grizz. If you’re looking at it as a long term lifestyle change then you want it to be effortless this winter to maintain.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 24, 2019)

yep! hell with the scale.. pay attention to how you feel and your waistline(how clothes fit)..  you got this!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 25, 2019)

Yesterday's Training Session

Chest
Decline Push-Ups 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 Reps S.S. with Incline D.B Presses for 4 Sets of 10, 10, 8, 8 Reps
Push- Ups 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 Reps S.S. with D.B. Presses for 4 Sets of 10, 10, 10, 8, 8 Reps
Incline D.B. Flyes 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 Reps S.S. with Decline Band Flyes for 3 Sets of 20, 15, 12 Reps
Flat D.B. Flyes 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 Reps S.S. with Band Flyes for 3 Sets of 20, 15, 12 Reps

Triceps
OVHD Barbell Ext. 4 Sets of 15, 12, 12, 10 Reps S.S. with Incline Triceps DB Ext. for 4 Sets of 10, 8, 8, 8 Reps
D.B. Kickbacks 4 Sets of 12, 12, 10, 10 Reps S.S.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 27, 2019)

Tuesday's Workout

Delts

Arnold Presses S.S. with Front BB Raises
Bent-Over DB Laterals S.S. with DB Laterals (Sitting) 3 Sets Each

Calves

One Leg Calf Raises 4 Sets each leg
Standing Calf Raises S.S. with Reverse Calf Raises 4 Sets each back to back
Seated Calf Raises 4 Sets

30 Minutes Steady State Cardio

Today's Workout

Fasted Cardio, burnt 631 Calories about 50 Minutes


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

What has Grizz been up to?


----------

